# Your prayers for my small family would be appreciated



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Now I know this isnt as big a problem as many people are facing but ... I'm a bit scared and stressed at the moment. Our rental property has been sold, and at the moment I really dont know where we are going to move to. The problem is not that we cant find a place, because there are plenty of places we could afford even to buy, but not with any land to keep my goats on  We pay $360 per week at the moment for our house on 4 acres but all the other places around at the moment are from $475 to $550 :shocked: I just dont know if we can afford it ... and I dont know what I'm going to do with my girls if we cant find a place with land ... 

Please pray and cross your fingers that a magical property will turn up ... I believe we have until September on our lease and then we will need to leave. To compound the problem I have three does kidding down in August so will have a bunch of babies by that point as well ... 

I'm just stressed and melancholy tonight


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Keren I know that stress! Right now I have to move again and i cant afford to do it on my own, no one is able to room with me and Im stuck. Im hoping my current place will allow me to do a week to week situation till I find a place.

Will keep you in prayer - at least you do have 3 months, wish I had that.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh stacey! Im so sorry your big move hasnt worked out. 

I will.keep you in my prayers also

 its not a nice situation.to be in ((hugs))


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Praying for you ray:


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

Praying for you both, hopefully the right one will show up..seek and ye shall find...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

ray: Praying for you and your family Keren. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

prayers sent....hope you find a good place....within budget :hug: ray:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Praying for you. Everything happens for a reason so I am sure there is a rainbow out there waiting on you. We lucked up renting our place. For the size and location the price was as good as just renting a house but included all the land etc. I did spend though about $7000 in fencing, sheds etc but that is everything I can take down and take with me if need be. We had looked at another place before here but glad we didn't get it as it is now consider poor land being close to the TVA ash spill site. So there you have it some times you think it's not what you wanted but it turns out better then what could have been!

Best wishes to you and your family and Prayer are being said.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I do hope something good comes up for you. So many of us have money worries these days. And on here, of course, the goats come in to play. We are having to cut back on all of our livestock. It is so hard.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Prayers for you! ray:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Many thanks guys. 

I am freaking out tonight because this afternoon we went to look at a house to possibly buy ... I just hope now that the bank says yes ... I really want this house. Its only half an acre so I will have to sell my bucks or find a nearby paddock to rent but there will be enough space for my girls to run ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying that you get it...good luck... :thumb: ray:


----------



## groant (Sep 12, 2011)

What area/state are you looking in ?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is in Australia


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

Good luck! I hope it works out.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

good luck :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

ray: I am hopeful that there will be a perfect place for you to move.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Best of luck to you Karen and Stacey -- will send prayers for quick, satisfying solutions/homes that are affordable and appropriate for your needs...


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I am praying for you and Stacey. God has a plan!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ray:


----------

